# Emergency, tanked leaked. Giving away all fish and plants



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well I was woken up by the people downstairs saying they have water coming into the bathroom. Turns out my inline heater decided to leak through out the night. So I’ve decided to take down the tank. I have 

2 angel fish 
1 balloon ram 
Lots of black bar endlers 
1 otocat 
And some other fish I can’t remember 

Pick up in Newmarket


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh man sorry to hear that. can't you just not use that inline heater since it's a point of failure and use an intake heater instead?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

coldmantis said:


> Oh man sorry to hear that. can't you just not use that inline heater since it's a point of failure and use an intake heater instead?


I could, but after the water damage to the people that live downstairs, I think I'll just pack it in for a while. If I owned the house then yes I wouldn't be getting rid of anything.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

That hurts, sorry to hear. Hope things work out for you


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

As I posted on FB, this really sucks Jay!

Hope you're able to get the tank setup again someday soon.

When you decide to get back in the hobby do not hesitate to hit me up. I'll send you what ever plants you need/want so you can get your tank fully planted again!


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

slipfinger said:


> As I posted on FB, this really sucks Jay!
> 
> Hope you're able to get the tank setup again someday soon.
> 
> When you decide to get back in the hobby do not hesitate to hit me up. I'll send you what ever plants you need/want so you can get your tank fully planted again!


Thanks mark, I'll be back as soon as I can. Maybe just some smaller tanks


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone, fish and plants are now gone to a good home.


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

that sucks to hear.
leaks happens to all hobbyists
hope you will get back into it again soon


----------

